
Steve Jobs and the Art of Fuck You in Leadership - rpcwork
https://medium.com/@stanfis111/steve-jobs-the-art-of-fuck-you-in-leadership-200k-mba-7ea7edd01157
======
tradewarsonlyn
The title did seem clickbaity at first, and I was like eff this... but the
content does deliver on it.. Running two startups and a no profit.. i am going
to be honest, i am guilty of the “desire to be liked” sins mentioned in this
blog piece.

------
valuearb
A few weeks later he called Bob Belleville, one of the hardware designers on
the Xerox Star team. “Everything you’ve ever done in your life is shit,” Jobs
said, “so why don’t you come work for me?” Belleville joined the team.

~~~
tradewarsonlyn
Excellent highlight! Wonder where Sir Bellevile is and if he can chime in on
his real experience. Something tells me, he must have had a lot of “fuck yous”
and “i love yous”

~~~
hindsightbias
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevE95EJ0TQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevE95EJ0TQ)

